# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حمایت از دکتر افشار

## Huot

سلام ، عده ای از افراد که جزء همین فروشندگان برنامه ها و DVD های کنکوری کلّی هستند سعی دارند با تخریب دکتر افشار نشون بدن هشدار های ایشون مبنی برخرید این جزوات اشتباس و اومدن به مدرک ایشون گییر دادن
شاید 1% دکتر افشار سواد دیپلم هم نداشته باشه ، اما وقتی حرف می زنه نه تنها من بلکه خیلی از افراد اونم نه سر کلاس بلکه از طریق فایل صوتی از نصیحت های ایشون استفاده می کنیم ، توی ماه رمضون ، توی جمع بندی ، توی همه چی 
همیشه ایشون کمک ما بوده اند و هستند و حرفاشون حتی از کسی که مدرک آلمانی و هیئت بهشتی هم داره برامون با ارزش تره و من این تاپیک رو ساختم که بگم : *«دکتر افشار ما دوستت داریم ، هرچند بعضی از دشمنانت نتوانند تو را ببینند »*
در ضمن یکی می گفت من مشاورم دکتر افشار بود رتبم 43 هزار شد ، من یکیو میشناختم مشاورش دکتر افشار نبود بلکه فقط *فایلای صوتی* دکتر افشارو گوش می کرد و رتبه 23 هزار آورد ، دکتر عاشقتم  @afshar

حرف جالب یکی از اعضای سایت در نظرات که بصیرت عمیقشون شایستگی داشت داخل تاپیک اصلی باشه نه نظرات : * 100% به نظر من قصد این افراد اینه که آقای افشار دلسرد بشه و دیگه مشاوره رایگان نزاره ، در نتیجه این کار باعث نابودی مشاوره های رایگانی که بدرد می خورند روی اینترنت می شه و خیلی از افرادی که از مشاوره های ایشون استفاده می کنند مجبور به استفاده از مشاوره های پولی می شوند ؛ این موضوع یعنی اینکه همین صاحبان موسسات و مزدورا و جیره خاراشون سود می کنند و هدف اصلیشون هم همینه که دوستان باید آگاه بشوند ...*

----------


## soldi3r

سلام متاسفاه من وقت مطالعه نداشتم و با موبایلم هستم ولی از عنوان یه چیزایی فهمیدم خواستم بگم دکتر افشار عالیه 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Am7r

> سلام ، عده ای از افراد که جزء همین فروشندگان برنامه ها و DVD های کنکوری کلّی هستند سعی دارند با تخریب دکتر افشار نشون بدن هشدار های ایشون مبنی برخرید این جزوات اشتباس و اومدن به مدرک ایشون گییر دادن
> شاید 1% دکتر افشار سواد دیپلم هم نداشته باشه ، اما وقتی حرف می زنه نه تنها من بلکه خیلی از افراد اونم نه سر کلاس بلکه از طریق فایل صوتی از نصیحت های ایشون استفاده می کنیم ، توی ماه رمضون ، توی جمع بندی ، توی همه چی 
> همیشه ایشون کمک ما بوده اند و هستند و حرفاشون حتی از کسی که مدرک آلمانی و هیئت بهشتی هم داره برامون با ارزش تره و من این تاپیک رو ساختم که بگم : *«دکتر افشار ما دوستت داریم ، هرچند بعضی از دشمنانت نتوانند تو را ببینند »*
> در ضمن یکی می گفت من مشاورم دکتر افشار بود رتبم 43 هزار شد ، من یکیو میشناختم مشاورش دکتر افشار نبود بلکه فقط *فایلای صوتی* دکتر افشارو گوش می کرد و رتبه 23 هزار آورد ، دکتر عاشقتم  @afshar


*سلام ، خیلی از این حرکت خوشحال شدم .*
*از قدیم الایام هم همیشه افرادی که دلسوز مملکت ما و مردم بوده اند متاسفانه با نابخردی مردم و با فعالیت اقلیت سودجو دلسرد شده اند و از بین رفته اند امثال امیرکبیر و قائم مقام و ...*
*و اما سخن اصلی : 100% به نظر من قصد این افراد اینه که آقای افشار دلسرد بشه و دیگه مشاوره رایگان نزاره ، در نتیجه این کار باعث نابودی مشاوره های رایگانی که بدرد می خورند روی اینترنت می شه و خیلی از افرادی که از مشاوره های ایشون استفاده می کنند مجبور به استفاده از مشاوره های پولی می شوند ؛ این موضوع یعنی اینکه همین صاحبان موسسات و مزدورا و جیره خاراشون سود می کنند و هدف اصلیشون هم همینه که دوستان باید آگاه بشوند ...*
*و اینکه دکتر خیلی دوستت داریم ، به امید توانمندی روز افروز ایران*

----------


## Dj.ALI

هه استاد افشار نشون دادن که باز هم نمیتونن حرفای خودشون رو اثبات کنن...باز هم از اوردن سند و مدرک درباره ی اینکه دکترای فرانکفورت المان :Yahoo (77): و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی  :Yahoo (110): هستن و رتبه ی یک کنکور از ایشون مشاوره میگرفتن و....تفره رفتن :Yahoo (22): خوب همچین کسی که حتی با خودش هم صادق نیست چه برسه به بقیه حمایت کردن ازش به نظرم جزو گناهان کبیره هست... :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Huot

> هه استاد افشار نشون دادن که باز هم نمیتونن حرفای خودشون رو اثبات کنن...باز هم از اوردن سند و مدرک درباره ی اینکه دکترای فرانکفورت المانو عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هستن و رتبه ی یک کنکور از ایشون مشاوره میگرفتن و....تفره رفتنخوب همچین کسی که حتی با خودش هم صادق نیست چه برسه به بقیه حمایت کردن ازش به نظرم جزو گناهان کبیره هست...


سلام ، مطمئناً ایشون برای وارد شدن به این بازار نیاز داشتند که خودشون رو به روشی معرفی کنند ، البته ایشون کارشون 100% با صداقت همراه است که خدا اجرشون رو داده و امثال سایت شما و شما هستید که هیچوقت مورد حمایت دانش آموزا قرار نمی گیرید ، شاید خیلی از طرفدار ایشون که حتی یکی تو کلاسمون می گفت من اینترنت ندارم فایلای دکتر رو برام رو usb بیار نتونن اینجا شرکت کنند (البته الان تعجب کردم دوستان اومدن) و ما هم اهل مولتی یوزر نباشیم ، اما مهم ترین نکته این است که تا آقای افشار هست شما و سایتت و مکتبستان و سایر متفرقات هیچ جایی برای فروش محصولات پولیتون ندارید ...

----------


## Mahan-T

فايلاي صوتي ايشون خيلي تا الان به من كمك كرده واقعاازشون ممنونم.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام ، مطمئناً ایشون برای وارد شدن به این بازار نیاز داشتند که خودشون رو به روشی معرفی کنند ، البته ایشون کارشون 100% با صداقت همراه است که خدا اجرشون رو داده و امثال سایت شما و شما هستید که هیچوقت مورد حمایت دانش آموزا قرار نمی گیرید ، شاید خیلی از طرفدار ایشون که حتی یکی تو کلاسمون می گفت من اینترنت ندارم فایلای دکتر رو برام رو usb بیار نتونن اینجا شرکت کنند (البته الان تعجب کردم دوستان اومدن) و ما هم اهل مولتی یوزر نباشیم ، اما مهم ترین نکته این است که تا آقای افشار هست شما و سایتت و مکتبستان و سایر متفرقات هیچ جایی برای فروش محصولات پولیتون ندارید ...


ایشون برای وارد شدن به این بازار نیاز داشتن که خودشون رو معرفی کنن!قبول!ولی به چه قیمتی؟؟با دروغ گفتن خودشونو معرفی کردن و با دروغ خودشون رو دکترای فرانکفورت و نمیدونم هیئت علمی و...معرفی کردن!!از همون اول با صداقت رفتار میکردن نه این که به هر قیمتی شده بخوان بیان وارد این بازار کنکور بشن...!!و خوشبختانه دست همچین افرادی چون افشار برای همه داره رو میشه..من هم بلدم وویس ضبط کنم و خودم رو دکترای فلان رشته جا بزنم ولطی ما اساس کارمون روی صداقت استواره...بیخودی بلد نیستیم به هر قیمتی که شده برای منفعت خودمون دست به دروغ گفتن و دغل بازی بزنیم

----------


## Huot

> ایشون برای وارد شدن به این بازار نیاز داشتن که خودشون رو معرفی کنن!قبول!ولی به چه قیمتی؟؟با دروغ گفتن خودشونو معرفی کردن و با دروغ خودشون رو دکترای فرانکفورت و نمیدونم هیئت علمی و...معرفی کردن!!از همون اول با صداقت رفتار میکردن نه این که به هر قیمتی شده بخوان بیان وارد این بازار کنکور بشن...!!و خوشبختانه دست همچین افرادی چون افشار برای همه داره رو میشه..من هم بلدم وویس ضبط کنم و خودم رو دکترای فلان رشته جا بزنم ولطی ما اساس کارمون روی صداقت استواره...بیخودی بلد نیستیم به هر قیمتی که شده برای منفعت خودمون دست به دروغ گفتن و دغل بازی بزنیم


سلام ، اولاً که ثابت نشده ایشون دروغ نگفتن ، نکته مهم اینه که شما انرژی و حس و قلب لازم را ندارید که انرژی به ما بدید و دوما سواد و شعور و تجربه کنکور رو ندارید ... اگه اینطوریه باید بگیم محمد بن ابی طالب(ص) هم پیامبر (ص) نیست ، قرآن مال یکی دیگه بوده پیامبر طرفو کشته به اسم خودش زده
ادعای مهمل زیاد میشه کرد ، شما اگه می تونی ثابت کن که دکتر این موضوعاتی که گفتند رو ندارند ، اگر هم نمی تونید لطفا بیشتر مدعی نباشید ، ما هم مدعی نبودیم ایشان مدرکی داره یا نه و فقط ایشون رو دوست داریم چون کمک ما کردن ، ولی شما اگه مدرکی داری که ایشون دروغ می گن مدرکتون رو قرار بدید

----------


## Forgotten

> ایشون برای وارد شدن به این بازار نیاز داشتن که خودشون رو معرفی کنن!قبول!ولی به چه قیمتی؟؟با دروغ گفتن خودشونو معرفی کردن و با دروغ خودشون رو دکترای فرانکفورت و نمیدونم هیئت علمی و...معرفی کردن!!از همون اول با صداقت رفتار میکردن نه این که به هر قیمتی شده بخوان بیان وارد این بازار کنکور بشن...!!و خوشبختانه دست همچین افرادی چون افشار برای همه داره رو میشه..من هم بلدم وویس ضبط کنم و خودم رو دکترای فلان رشته جا بزنم ولطی ما اساس کارمون روی صداقت استواره...بیخودی بلد نیستیم به هر قیمتی که شده برای منفعت خودمون دست به دروغ گفتن و دغل بازی بزنیم


آقا من خارج از بحث دکتر افشار یه سوالی از شما بپرسم 

شما که این همه دم از راستی و درستی و صداقت میزنید چرا در وبلاگتون کتاب های انتشارات رو رایگان برای دانلود گذاشتید ؟ 

لطفا توجیه نکنید که انتشارات چندین میلیون جلد فروخته و این در برابرش چیزی نیست 

لطفا یه توجیه *قانع کننده* بیارید !

----------


## SonaMi

> هه استاد افشار نشون دادن که باز هم نمیتونن حرفای خودشون رو اثبات کنن...باز هم از اوردن سند و مدرک درباره ی اینکه دکترای فرانکفورت المانو عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هستن و رتبه ی یک کنکور از ایشون مشاوره میگرفتن و....تفره رفتنخوب همچین کسی که حتی با خودش هم صادق نیست چه برسه به بقیه حمایت کردن ازش به نظرم جزو گناهان کبیره هست...



شما با همین استدلالت 60 نفر رو امیدوار به ادامه کنکور کردی ؟  :Yahoo (56): 

یه چیزو یادت باشه ، شیر نیازی نداره خودشو واسه هر شغالی معرفی کنه . چون بخوای نخوای اون شیره و و شغال شغاله ! 

یکم برو اونطرف بهت برنخوره .

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام ، اولاً که ثابت نشده ایشون دروغ نگفتن ، نکته مهم اینه که شما انرژی و حس و قلب لازم را ندارید که انرژی به ما بدید و دوما سواد و شعور و تجربه کنکور رو ندارید ... اگه اینطوریه باید بگیم محمد بن ابی طالب(ص) هم پیامبر (ص) نیست ، قرآن مال یکی دیگه بوده پیامبر طرفو کشته به اسم خودش زده
> ادعای مهمل زیاد میشه کرد ، شما اگه می تونی ثابت کن که دکتر این موضوعاتی که گفتند رو ندارند ، اگر هم نمی تونید لطفا بیشتر مدعی نباشید ، ما هم مدعی نبودیم ایشان مدرکی داره یا نه و فقط ایشون رو دوست داریم چون کمک ما کردن ، ولی شما اگه مدرکی داری که ایشون دروغ می گن مدرکتون رو قرار بدید


شما که اینقدر افشار افشار میکنید از کجا معلوم که ایشون دکتر باشن؟؟اگر دککترن پس چرا مرد و مردونه نمیان مدارکشون رو نشون بد که ثابت کنن دکترن!!من اثبات کنم!!خود افشار باید اثبات کنه !چرا ثابت نمیکنه پس؟؟چون که دروغ داره میگه!!!وگرنه میومد ثابت میکرد....باور کنید ایشون سیکلشم به زور گرفته...اگر ایشون مدرکی داره که اثبات میکنه راست میگه نشون بده؟؟؟

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

منی که از فایلای ایشون استفاده میکنم اصلا تا الآن نمیدونستم همچین مدرکی داره یا نه .... برام مهم هم نیست ...
مهم حرفای ایشونه که فکر کنم یه تاثیرایی روم داشته  .......

----------


## Dj.ALI

> شما با همین استدلالت 60 نفر رو امیدوار به ادامه کنکور کردی ؟ 
> 
> یه چیزو یادت باشه ، شیر نیازی نداره خودشو واسه هر شغالی معرفی کنه . چون بخوای نخوای اون شیره و و شغال شغاله ! 
> 
> یکم برو اونطرف بهت برنخوره .


 :Yahoo (56): !!کسی که با دورغ و نیرنگ و فریب و حقه بازیز میخواد به اهداف شومش برسه میخوام که صد سال سیاه هم نرسه!

----------


## AmirAria

@Araz
@MohadeseH_M5R 

برید به درس و مشقتون برسید دوستان 
تیم مدیریت هم لطفا رسیدگی کنن
تا دیروز تایپک ضد افشار ، حالا حمایت دکتر افشار ، پس فردا عذر خواهی از افشار 
4 نفر هم این وسط با هم بحث کنن یکی بگه افشار آدم نیست و کلاه برداره ، یکی بگه خداست و....

----------


## k1ronaldo

دوستان فایل ها صوتی اقای افشار رو کجا میتونم دانلود کنم ؟؟؟خیلی از دوستان تعریف میکنن منم دلم خواست گوش بدم مرسی

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> دوستان فایل ها صوتی اقای افشار رو کجا میتونم دانلود کنم ؟؟؟خیلی از دوستان تعریف میکنن منم دلم خواست گوش بدم مرسی


alirezael.ir

----------


## hamed_habibi

.حمایت از دکتر افشار؟ایشون حتی اندازه نشر دریافت هم سعی نکردن ماجرای ابطال رو پیگیری کنن...ایشون میگفتن معدل تاثیر نداره کزاییه؟خب چرا ما بهش زنگ زدیم گفت معدل19به بالا..افبا بده امیر مسعودی بده همه بدن ایشون خوبه؟انقد بی سوادن که بارها تو فایل صوتی گفتن با زدن چند دردصد نسبت به معدل بالا ها تاثیر معدل خنثی میشه...مقاله اقای صادقی ثابت کرد که مشاورایی چون افشار هنوز فرق تراز رو نمیدونن که میگن میشه جبران کرد...یکی نیس بگه کسی که 4سال تو یه مدرسه به درد نخور درس خونده الان چطوری از رو کتاب خیلی سبز ریاضی یاد بگیره؟اگه کلاس بده چرا 12 سال نشستیم سرکلاس خب تعطیل کنن بگن از افشار مشاوره بگیرید وبیاید ترم اخر امتحان بدید...خیلی دل سوزه بره کنار هامون سبطی از ابطال حمایت کنه...فقط بلده بگه حاشیه س ...چی حاشیه س؟اینکه تاثیر رتبه یک رو به 500 تبدیل میکنه؟بهترین مشاور ادم خود ادمه ...

----------


## Forgotten

> .حمایت از دکتر افشار؟ایشون حتی اندازه نشر دریافت هم سعی نکردن ماجرای ابطال رو پیگیری کنن...ایشون میگفتن معدل تاثیر نداره کزاییه؟خب چرا ما بهش زنگ زدیم گفت معدل19به بالا..افبا بده امیر مسعودی بده همه بدن ایشون خوبه؟انقد بی سوادن که بارها تو فایل صوتی گفتن با زدن چند دردصد نسبت به معدل بالا ها تاثیر معدل خنثی میشه...مقاله اقای صادقی ثابت کرد که مشاورایی چون افشار هنوز فرق تراز رو نمیدونن که میگن میشه جبران کرد...یکی نیس بگه کسی که 4سال تو یه مدرسه به درد نخور درس خونده الان چطوری از رو کتاب خیلی سبز ریاضی یاد بگیره؟اگه کلاس بده چرا 12 سال نشستیم سرکلاس خب تعطیل کنن بگن از افشار مشاوره بگیرید وبیاید ترم اخر امتحان بدید...خیلی دل سوزه بره کنار هامون سبطی از ابطال حمایت کنه...فقط بلده بگه حاشیه س ...چی حاشیه س؟اینکه تاثیر رتبه یک رو به 500 تبدیل میکنه؟بهترین مشاور ادم خود ادمه ...


حامد جان مقاله آقای صادقی رو میبشه لینکش رو بدی ببینم چطوره ؟

رتبه یک واقعا میتونه با 500 تبدیل شه با معدل ؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ماجراي قانون ابطال تأثیر معدل در کنکور، شما و صاحب‌نظران نشر دریافت : نشر دریافت

----------


## hamed_habibi

موسسه کنکور اسان است بده قبول اما همه همجا کار مسعودی رو دیدن درسنامه های dvdحتی کامل تر از کتابه...اینم به کنار چرا باید بیاد افباییی رو نقد کنه که بهترین مدرسا هستن...یکی نیس بگه همون خیلی سبزی که شما به شاگردات میدی مولفش همین مدرس ریاضی افباس..درسته شاید یه عده نداشته باشن بخرن اما نباید موسسه تخریب بشه...

----------


## Fatemeh76

بدم از هرچی مشاوره میاد... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## hamed_habibi

من اینجا نیومدم تبلیغ کنم اما بقول اقای مسعودی همه شاگرد خوب رو دوسدارن هنر اینه که با اونی که ضعیفه جلو بیای...همه حرفاش تضاده همش..

----------


## 10ian

> موسسه کنکور اسان است بده قبول اما همه همجا کار مسعودی رو دیدن درسنامه های dvdحتی کامل تر از کتابه...اینم به کنار چرا باید بیاد افباییی رو نقد کنه که بهترین مدرسا هستن...یکی نیس بگه همون خیلی سبزی که شما به شاگردات میدی مولفش همین مدرس ریاضی افباس..درسته شاید یه عده نداشته باشن بخرن اما نباید موسسه تخریب بشه...


دوست عزیز اگه حرف های ایشون رو گوش کرده باشید ایشون نگفتن که م÷لا همه ی محصولات یه مجموعه ای م÷ه افبا بده ...
تو همین افبا یکی از رفیقای خودم عربی و فیزیک رو گرفته بودی بعد از اینکه دیده بود میگف فیزیکش واقعا افتضاح بود و عربیشم میشد با همین فیلم های اقای ناصح زاده دید
اما من خودم ریاضیشو دارم و واقعا خوبه

----------


## hamed_habibi

من خودم دبیر فیزیکم یکی دیگه س...اما معتقدم هنوز به حدی نرسیدم که کار دبیرارو نقد کنم...اقای سادات هم سن دوست شماست که داره تدریس میکنه بعد دوستتون میگه افتضاحه...؟

----------


## sahand7

یک سری احمق با نام .... که مدیر هم گفتم مال موسسه ... امدن وپست علیه ایشون رو شروع کردن ایشون عالی در حد لالیگا

----------


## javad1370

من مقاله آقای صادقی در نشر دریافت را خوندم و عالی بررسی کرده بود ولی اگه در سایت گزینه 2 کارنامه های کنکور 94 را ببینید رتبه دو رقمی داشتیم که معدل 12 داشته باشه.دکتر افشار هیچ جا نگفتن همه موسسه ها بدن فقط گفتن گول تبلیغات را نخورید و اگه خواستید دی وی دی بخرید از یک موسسه نگیرید مثلا همین آفبا که محصولاتش خوبه و دوستم مهش را گرفته بود با دیدن تدریس دیفرانسیل مهندس مهربان نظرش عوض شد.اگه سوالات فیزیک 94 تجربی را ببینید خودتان میبینید که تکنیک هایی که در دی وی دی ها و کتاب ها هستن رفته رفته از بین میرن.اینو آقای شهریاری در فیزیک های مبتکران هم اشاره کردن.

----------


## Huot

> من خودم دبیر فیزیکم یکی دیگه س...اما معتقدم هنوز به حدی نرسیدم که کار دبیرارو نقد کنم...اقای سادات هم سن دوست شماست که داره تدریس میکنه بعد دوستتون میگه افتضاحه...؟


سلام دوست عزیز ، ایشون چندین سال سابقه داشتن و دیدن کسایی که dvd خریدن موفق نشدن به ما راهنمایی می کنند ، شما راه رو نرفتی فکر می کنی که اشتباه می گن ولی ایشون که راهو رفتن و چند صد نفر هم دیدن که راه رو رفتن و نشده مارو راهنمایی می کنن واقعا مایه افتخار هر ایرانی هستند...
ایشون همواره تاکید داشتند که محصولات کورکورانه از روی تبلیغات و اینا خریداری نشه و حتما قبلا تحقیقات بشه اونم تازه خودشون همواره می گن کتاب بهتره که 100% بهتره چون ایشون از من و شما خیلی بیشتر می دونند ...

----------


## 500

خوب دوستان چقدر برام جالبه که انقدر راحت میاید برای خودتون توهم دشمن و  پاپوش و کودتا و ... میزنید بعد خیلی راحت خودتون رو هم محق میدونید شما  این همه تهمت و افترا به من زدید از دی وی دی فروش و موسسه دار و ... فقط  به خاطر اینکه اومدم گفتم بابا کسی که ادعا میکنه مدرک دکترای مشاوره و عضو  هیئت علمی دانشگاه و مشاوره رتبه برتره چرا مثل روح داره کار میکنه نه  آدرسی نه عکسی نه کتابی نه مصاحبه ای ولی جالب اینجاست که مثل اینکه هر  چقدر دروغگوی بزرگتری باشید طرفداران بیشتری پیدا میکنید . ایشون با نامه  پر از ناله و ترحم برانگیزشون دوباره ثابت کردن که هیچ مدرکی برای اثبات  حقانیت حرفاشون ندارن و تنها هدف من هم این بود که یه روشنگری باشه برای  اونایی که پولشونو از تو جوب نیاوردن که بدن به دست افرادی که با جلب ترحم و  دروغ و  تزویر آیندشون رو تباه کنن بعد با وقاحت بقیه رو به خدا میسپرن  باشه آقای افشار خدا بین من و شما قاضی حتما شما هم مطمئنی که با تظاهر  کردن به چیزی که نیستی  اونم برای کسب درآمد باعث نابودی آینده خیلیا نشدی   بستن دوباره تاپیک و عدم ارائه مدرک که واقعا چیزی نبود که انقدر ازش در  میرید .شما که تو تمام فایل هاتون تمام مشاور ها و موسسات و هر کی به غیر  از خودتون رو به نحوی زیر سوال بردید و خودتون رو مریم مقدس نشون دادید که  به دتبال عدالت اجتماعی و فرصت برابر هستید که نتیجه این فرصت برابر برای  شما مشاوره های 20 دقیقه ای 200 هزار تومانی بوده که البته به گفته خودتون  رایگان !!!کاملا همه چیز رو روشن کرد حالا که همه چیز روشن شده حداقل من  دیگه خیالم راحته که اگه کسی با شما مشاوره بر میداره کاملا با دید باز بر  میداره  اگر این موضوع برای من نفع مادی داشت مطمئن باش از راه قانونی وارد  میشدم و اونوقت میدیدید که ادعای به غیر چه مجازاتی در قانون داره اما  عادل ترین قاضی همونیه که شما در نامت اونرو وسیله ای برای ادامه مظلوم  نمایی هات قرار دادی حالا دیگه دربست این فروم در اختیارت .یه روزی باید به  اندازه مثقالی خوبی و بدی جواب بدیم امیدوارم در اون روز هم موفق بشی چون  دیگه اونجا کسی از ویس نذاشتنه مثلا رایگانت  نمیترسه

----------


## ezio auditore77

> هه استاد افشار نشون دادن که باز هم نمیتونن حرفای خودشون رو اثبات کنن...باز هم از اوردن سند و مدرک درباره ی اینکه دکترای فرانکفورت المانو عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هستن و رتبه ی یک کنکور از ایشون مشاوره میگرفتن و....تفره رفتنخوب همچین کسی که حتی با خودش هم صادق نیست چه برسه به بقیه حمایت کردن ازش به نظرم جزو گناهان کبیره هست...


موافقم 
تازه خیلی هم مغرورن و شیفته انگار از یجای فیل افتادن :Yahoo (15):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> خوب دوستان چقدر برام جالبه که انقدر راحت میاید برای خودتون توهم دشمن و  پاپوش و کودتا و ... میزنید بعد خیلی راحت خودتون رو هم محق میدونید شما  این همه تهمت و افترا به من زدید از دی وی دی فروش و موسسه دار و ... فقط  به خاطر اینکه اومدم گفتم بابا کسی که ادعا میکنه مدرک دکترای مشاوره و عضو  هیئت علمی دانشگاه و مشاوره رتبه برتره چرا مثل روح داره کار میکنه نه  آدرسی نه عکسی نه کتابی نه مصاحبه ای ولی جالب اینجاست که مثل اینکه هر  چقدر دروغگوی بزرگتری باشید طرفداران بیشتری پیدا میکنید . ایشون با نامه  پر از ناله و ترحم برانگیزشون دوباره ثابت کردن که هیچ مدرکی برای اثبات  حقانیت حرفاشون ندارن و تنها هدف من هم این بود که یه روشنگری باشه برای  اونایی که پولشونو از تو جوب نیاوردن که بدن به دست افرادی که با جلب ترحم و  دروغ و  تزویر آیندشون رو تباه کنن بعد با وقاحت بقیه رو به خدا میسپرن  باشه آقای افشار خدا بین من و شما قاضی حتما شما هم مطمئنی که با تظاهر  کردن به چیزی که نیستی  اونم برای کسب درآمد باعث نابودی آینده خیلیا نشدی   بستن دوباره تاپیک و عدم ارائه مدرک که واقعا چیزی نبود که انقدر ازش در  میرید .شما که تو تمام فایل هاتون تمام مشاور ها و موسسات و هر کی به غیر  از خودتون رو به نحوی زیر سوال بردید و خودتون رو مریم مقدس نشون دادید که  به دتبال عدالت اجتماعی و فرصت برابر هستید که نتیجه این فرصت برابر برای  شما مشاوره های 20 دقیقه ای 200 هزار تومانی بوده که البته به گفته خودتون  رایگان !!!کاملا همه چیز رو روشن کرد حالا که همه چیز روشن شده حداقل من  دیگه خیالم راحته که اگه کسی با شما مشاوره بر میداره کاملا با دید باز بر  میداره  اگر این موضوع برای من نفع مادی داشت مطمئن باش از راه قانونی وارد  میشدم و اونوقت میدیدید که ادعای به غیر چه مجازاتی در قانون داره اما  عادل ترین قاضی همونیه که شما در نامت اونرو وسیله ای برای ادامه مظلوم  نمایی هات قرار دادی حالا دیگه دربست این فروم در اختیارت .یه روزی باید به  اندازه مثقالی خوبی و بدی جواب بدیم امیدوارم در اون روز هم موفق بشی چون  دیگه اونجا کسی از ویس نذاشتنه مثلا رایگانت  نمیترسه



یه جا دیگه هم گفتم بازم میگم ... یکی مثل من توجهی به مدرک طرف نداره و نخواهد داشت ... من از همایش هاشون استفاده کردم و تا جایی که میدونم باید از هر چیز مفیدی استفاده برد حتی از طرف همکلاسی .................. هر چی که باشه از یه دانش آموز و دانشجو که بیشتر میدونه چی به چیه ...نه ؟

به هر حال کسایی که همایش هاشون رو صرفا به خاطر مدرک ایشون میخوان بهتره گوش ندن ( اینکه دارن یا ندارن هیچ کاری ندارم) ... من که استفاده میبردم ، میبرم و خواهم برد و به حرفای بسیاری از افراد جهت تخریب ایشون توجهی نمیکنم ... 

یا علی

----------


## sanjab

تو این مملکت کسیکه میخاد به بچه های محروم کمک کنه را نابود میکنن 
دکتر افشار نماد انسان پاک و دلیر ونترس 
می دونم دکتر عذابت دادن می دونم دکتر مخالفتن 
چون برای دلت کار میکنی و به مادیات اهمیت نمیدی
حق پشت وپناهت
سخته میدونم جلو اینهمه مقاومت کردن سخته

----------


## Huot

> فایل پیوست 50383
> 
> 
> خوب دوستان چقدر برام جالبه که انقدر راحت میاید برای خودتون توهم دشمن و  پاپوش و کودتا و ... میزنید بعد خیلی راحت خودتون رو هم محق میدونید شما  این همه تهمت و افترا به من زدید از دی وی دی فروش و موسسه دار و ... فقط  به خاطر اینکه اومدم گفتم بابا کسی که ادعا میکنه مدرک دکترای مشاوره و عضو  هیئت علمی دانشگاه و مشاوره رتبه برتره چرا مثل روح داره کار میکنه نه  آدرسی نه عکسی نه کتابی نه مصاحبه ای ولی جالب اینجاست که مثل اینکه هر  چقدر دروغگوی بزرگتری باشید طرفداران بیشتری پیدا میکنید . ایشون با نامه  پر از ناله و ترحم برانگیزشون دوباره ثابت کردن که هیچ مدرکی برای اثبات  حقانیت حرفاشون ندارن و تنها هدف من هم این بود که یه روشنگری باشه برای  اونایی که پولشونو از تو جوب نیاوردن که بدن به دست افرادی که با جلب ترحم و  دروغ و  تزویر آیندشون رو تباه کنن بعد با وقاحت بقیه رو به خدا میسپرن  باشه آقای افشار خدا بین من و شما قاضی حتما شما هم مطمئنی که با تظاهر  کردن به چیزی که نیستی  اونم برای کسب درآمد باعث نابودی آینده خیلیا نشدی   بستن دوباره تاپیک و عدم ارائه مدرک که واقعا چیزی نبود که انقدر ازش در  میرید .شما که تو تمام فایل هاتون تمام مشاور ها و موسسات و هر کی به غیر  از خودتون رو به نحوی زیر سوال بردید و خودتون رو مریم مقدس نشون دادید که  به دتبال عدالت اجتماعی و فرصت برابر هستید که نتیجه این فرصت برابر برای  شما مشاوره های 20 دقیقه ای 200 هزار تومانی بوده که البته به گفته خودتون  رایگان !!!کاملا همه چیز رو روشن کرد حالا که همه چیز روشن شده حداقل من  دیگه خیالم راحته که اگه کسی با شما مشاوره بر میداره کاملا با دید باز بر  میداره  اگر این موضوع برای من نفع مادی داشت مطمئن باش از راه قانونی وارد  میشدم و اونوقت میدیدید که ادعای به غیر چه مجازاتی در قانون داره اما  عادل ترین قاضی همونیه که شما در نامت اونرو وسیله ای برای ادامه مظلوم  نمایی هات قرار دادی حالا دیگه دربست این فروم در اختیارت .یه روزی باید به  اندازه مثقالی خوبی و بدی جواب بدیم امیدوارم در اون روز هم موفق بشی چون  دیگه اونجا کسی از ویس نذاشتنه مثلا رایگانت  نمیترسه


سلام ، شما کسی رو تخریب کردی که یه چیزی رو به رایگان داره ارائه می ده که بدرد هم می خوره ولی ما شمارو خراب نکردیم بلکه ادعای شمارو خراب کردیم ، شما هدفت مدرک افشار نبود بلکه شخصیت و مشاوره افشار بود ، هدفتون از این کارم که یکی از دوستان شرح داد ...

----------


## smazar76

سلام
من خودم از طرفدارای پروپاقرص دکتر افشار بودم و خودمم 2ماه ازشون مشاوره گرفتم هر هفته فایلهای صوتیشون رو گوش میدادم حتی به 5-6 نفر از دوستام هم معرفی کردم که ازشون مشاوره بگیرن و گرفتن و الان واقعا ناراحتم! چون دیدم برخلاف تمام ادعاهایی که تو همایش هاشون داشتن و اینهمه از دادن برنامه یکسان به همه انتقاد میکردن خودشون به همه به معنای واقعی کلمه یه برنامه میدن. حتی فهمیدم به ترازای آزمونا هم توجه نمیکنن. و نصف تماساشون تو خیابون در حال دویدن بود و نمیذاشتن آدم اصن سوال بپرسه. و وقتی توجه کردم دیدیم تو همایشا هم غیر از 4-5 تا خاطره که بعضا آپدیت میشن(!!) چیز جدیدی نمیگن و کلا برنامه آزمونهای آزمایشی رو زیر سوال میبرن و انتظار دارن هر موسسه وواسه هر داوطلب یه برنامه جدا داشته باشه که در نتیجه باید از هر نفر یه آزمون جدا بگیره دیگه!!!(که شاید واسه خاطر این باشه که بگن بیاین من واستون برنامه بریزم!!). واقعا متاسف شدم و افسوس خوردم وقتی فهمیدم ایشون هم مثل بقیه فقط برای بازارگرمی این همه دم از کار رایگان و صداقت میزدن. البته واقعا تو این دوره زمونه نباید انتظار کار رایگان از هیشکسی رو داشت ولی لااقل نباید ادعاش رو هم کرد!! خواهش میکنم از اونایی که ازشون برنامه گرفتن بیان و نظر بدن نه اونایی که از مباحث رایگانشون استفاده میکنن که وقتی پولتون میره واسه خیلی مسایل دقیق میشید! 
یاعلی

----------


## titi_1226

دوست عزیز ممنون از حرکتت
ولی آقای افشار نه وقت دیدن حمایت های شمارو دارن نه وقت کوبیدن های بقیه رو
امروز هم اگه چیزی شد و ایشون جوابی دادند هرچند غیرمستقیم و با واسطه فکر نکنین خودشون انقدر بیکار بودند بیان مطالب این انجمن پر از حاشیه رو دنبال کنن،بلکه من به ایشون خیلی مختصر خبر دادم و من چقدر لذت بردم از جوابهایی که بمن دادن دراین باره،و در آخر چقدر پشیمون شدم که وقت ارزشمندشونو حتی به اندازه چند دقیقه دراین مورد بیهوده گرفتم
ای کاش این تاپیک رو باز نمیکردید تا دوباره مجالی برای بی ادبی و گستاخی به ایشون پیش بیاد چون من بجای تمام این افراد از ایشون خجالت میکشم.
درهرصورت ممنونم ک شماام حرکتی کردین❤

----------


## Huot

> سلام
> من خودم از طرفدارای پروپاقرص دکتر افشار بودم و خودمم 2ماه ازشون مشاوره گرفتم هر هفته فایلهای صوتیشون رو گوش میدادم حتی به 5-6 نفر از دوستام هم معرفی کردم که ازشون مشاوره بگیرن و گرفتن و الان واقعا ناراحتم! چون دیدم برخلاف تمام ادعاهایی که تو همایش هاشون داشتن و اینهمه از دادن برنامه یکسان به همه انتقاد میکردن خودشون به همه به معنای واقعی کلمه یه برنامه میدن. حتی فهمیدم به ترازای آزمونا هم توجه نمیکنن. و نصف تماساشون تو خیابون در حال دویدن بود و نمیذاشتن آدم اصن سوال بپرسه. و وقتی توجه کردم دیدیم تو همایشا هم غیر از 4-5 تا خاطره که بعضا آپدیت میشن(!!) چیز جدیدی نمیگن و کلا برنامه آزمونهای آزمایشی رو زیر سوال میبرن و انتظار دارن هر موسسه وواسه هر داوطلب یه برنامه جدا داشته باشه که در نتیجه باید از هر نفر یه آزمون جدا بگیره دیگه!!!(که شاید واسه خاطر این باشه که بگن بیاین من واستون برنامه بریزم!!). واقعا متاسف شدم و افسوس خوردم وقتی فهمیدم ایشون هم مثل بقیه فقط برای بازارگرمی این همه دم از کار رایگان و صداقت میزدن. البته واقعا تو این دوره زمونه نباید انتظار کار رایگان از هیشکسی رو داشت ولی لااقل نباید ادعاش رو هم کرد!! خواهش میکنم از اونایی که ازشون برنامه گرفتن بیان و نظر بدن نه اونایی که از مباحث رایگانشون استفاده میکنن که وقتی پولتون میره واسه خیلی مسایل دقیق میشید! 
> یاعلی


*سلام ، شما که انقدر مدرک مدرک می کنی یه مدرک داری که دکتر بهتون مشاوره داده یا همش ادعای چرت و پرته ؟ شما همون کسی هستی که می گفت اکانت نسازید و مولتی یوزر نکنید ؟ رفتی یه اکانت ساختی لااقل اولین پستت رو اینجا نمی دادی ...*

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

ایمان سرورپور حرف قشنگی میزد و اینو چند بار هم تو فرصت برابر گفت

گفت متاسفانه ما ایرانیا یه عیب بدی داریم که یه نفر تا یه حرفی میزنه  و توصیه ای میکنه میپرسیم چقدر سواد داری و مدرکت چیه؟؟؟

و اگر یه فرد دارای مدارج علمی عالی یه حرف غلط بزنه به خاطر اینکه مدارج علمی داره پذیرش حرفش بیشتر از یه فردی هست که خیلی بارشه اما مدارج علمی آنچنانی نداره

شما رو چه به مدرک ایشون هر چی که هست مدرکشون مهم اینه که کارشونو خوب بلدن

دو سه نفر که نتیجه نگرفتن با ایشون دلیلی بر عدم صلاحیت دکتر افشار نیست بلکه دلیل تنبلی خود اون افراده

متاسفانه خیلی هامون فقط دنبال بهانه تراشی هستیم و محکوم کردن دیگران غافل از اینکه خودمون بیشتر مستحق محکوم شدنیم

و عادت داریم خوبیهای دیگرانو به پای بدیهاشون بسوزونیم

افسوس، افسوس و هزاران افسوس!

----------


## drmoslem

دکتر افشار خودشون بهتر از من میدونن 
اینها که معترض هستن دو حالت داره یا در رقابت با دکتر افشار هستن و حسودشون میشه 
یا بچه هستن و خام فشار کنکور باعث شده پرت و پلا بگن 
خوب تو که معترضی استفاده نکن مگه مجبوری 
بعد اگه به خدا اعتقاد داری ....نمیشه به کسی تهمت زد .....بعد تازه یه نصیحت از من نمیدونم چطور میتونی جوابگو باشی بعد 
حداقل جوان مرد باشید

تازه اگه تو زندیگ با بدترین فرد مواجه شدی هیچ وقت ابروی کسی رو نریز چون هیچ وقت نمیتونی جبران کنی البته این درمورد دکتر نیست 
هیچ وقت با ظاهر قضاوت نکنید حتی با سند هم نمیشه

----------


## khaan

من که هرچی حرف از افشار شنیدم غلط بود
هرچی در مورد دیپلم مجدد داشت میگفت اشتباه بود.
خبر نداشت که نمرات امتحان نهایی تراز میشه. 
به روح جدم رسول الله اگه دکترای روانشناسی و ... رو هم اگه ثابت کرد ماشینم رو میفروشم پولش رو میریزم به حساب ایشون. البته مدرک با Paint درست کردن و پرینت گرفتن و ... اثبات محسوب نمیشه. یه وکالتنامه برای استعلام از وزارت علوم به نام یکی از بچه های فروم (البته نه از هواداراشون) صادر کنه تا با هزینه خودمون مدرک ایشون رو از وزارت علوم استعلام کنیم.

----------


## khaan

واقعا که نمک نشناس هستیم.
حمایت از امثال فاطمه کریمی و حجت الاسلام منتظری و دکتر سبطی رو ول کردیم چسبیدیم به افرادی که هیچ تاثیر مثبتی برامون نداشتن.

----------


## Goodbye forever

*شما ها درس ندارین ؟*

----------


## Huot

> واقعا که نمک نشناس هستیم.
> حمایت از امثال فاطمه کریمی و حجت الاسلام منتظری و دکتر سبطی رو ول کردیم چسبیدیم به افرادی که هیچ تاثیر مثبتی برامون نداشتن.


سلام ، من بقیه کسایی که گفتید رو نمی شناسم البته بعضیاشون که سیاسی هستند ولی دکتر برای ما خیلی کار کردن ، این حرفتون قابل قبول نیست که هیچ تاثیر مثبتی نداشتند ...

----------


## shima1372

دوستان این حمایت از دکتر افشار یا تبلیغاتش؟ وقتی میری طلا فروشی ، فروشنده حمایت یا معرفی کی کرده؟ من که ایشونو نمیشناسم، چه خوب باشه چه بد لطفا انقدر تبلیغات نکنین. تشکر

----------


## Huot

> دوستان این حمایت از دکتر افشار یا تبلیغاتش؟ وقتی میری طلا فروشی ، فروشنده حمایت یا معرفی کی کرده؟ من که ایشونو نمیشناسم، چه خوب باشه چه بد لطفا انقدر تبلیغات نکنین. تشکر


سلام بر شما خواهر گرامی ، نکته ای که شما لحاظ نکردی اینه که اگه طلا فروشی به شما 1مثقال طلای مجانی بده شما تا آخر عمر اونو تبلیغ می کنی ... دکترم فقط مشاور نیست بلکه همون چیزایی که تو کلاس 1میلیونی میگه هرچند بخشی کوچیکش ولی ضبط می کنه و دراختیار تمام علاقه مندان قرار می ده
موفق باشید و کمی بیشتر تفکر کنید ...

بروزرسانی : اینایی هم که دکتر رو تخریب می کنند سایر طلافروشی ها هستند که قاعدتاً ناراضی اند که دکتر داره طلای مجانی میده و این باعث شده که دیگه طلافروشی آنها بدرد لاجرز در نخوره (مثالت مثال خوبی بود ، ازت راضیم  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## hamed_habibi

خخخخ برگشته تو فایل صوتی میگه معدل تاثیر نداره...بقول دوستمون اگه 4تا مثل هامون سبطی دریافت بود الان معدل پریده بود...افشار توهمه...جوگیره...

----------


## Huot

> خخخخ برگشته تو فایل صوتی میگه معدل تاثیر نداره...بقول دوستمون اگه 4تا مثل هامون سبطی دریافت بود الان معدل پریده بود...افشار توهمه...جوگیره...


سلام دوست عزیز ، شما مثل افرادی هستید که یه تیکه از قرآن رو برمیدارن میگن ایناها ببین قرآن چی گفته عقب و جلوشو کار ندارن ... 
استاد چندین بار کارنامه گذاشتند و منظور خودشون رو کاملا مشخص کردند و حتی توی گزینه 2 هم آدرس دادند ، کسانی که معدل پایینی داشتند و رتبه ی بالایی رو گرفتند و مثال واقعی آوردند (*دوصد گفته چون نیم کردار نیست)*
درسته که معدل تاثیر زیادی داره ، ولی تلاش فرد مهم تر از اون هست ، مخصوصا الان که فقط + شد ، خود تلویزیون آقای کدخدایی گفت هرکی زیر 20 بود اثر منفی می گرفت (تاثیر فقط تو این بود چقدر منفی بخوری) ولی الان دیگه برای همون عده ی کمی که 20 می شن اثر داره و حرف دکتر خیلی بیشتر بروز پیدا کرده
به هر حال تلاش ایشون همواره این بوده که نشون بدن انسان اگر بخواد و با خدا باشه می تونه برسه و برای حرفاشون مثال هم می آورند که واقعا تلاش های رایگان ایشون برای اینکه فقط به ما بقبولونند که می تونیم و اینکه برای این موضوع راه هم نشون می دن (نحوه برنامه ریزی و چیزای دیگه که واقعا جامع و رایگان تو سایتشون هست) 
*به هرحال با یک گل بهار نمیشه(یه چیز از دکتر گیر آوردی که من نشون دادم درسته بخوای کل مشاوره رو زیر سوال ببری)*
*مثال های آقای افشار هم مطابق با ضرب المثل ژاپنیه میگه اگه یکی تونسته پس منم می تونم* و اگه کسی تاحالا نتونسته من اولیش می شم ...

----------


## biology115

به نظر من برید از دکتر سبطی حمایت کنید

که این کاری که ایشون میخوان واسه ما انجام بدن ، آقایون قلمچی و حسین احمدی و نمیدونم افشار و نکویی و 

آفبا و پرواز کنکوری ها نمیتونن و نمیخوان انجامش بدن ...

----------


## shima1372

کی گفته مجانیه برنامه ریزیشون؟ دوست عزیز الان سر زدم پولیه، اس ام اس میده تا پول بریزیم به حسابش

----------


## aktft

با سلام
دوستان اینقدر بحث میکنید به کجا میرسید؟ شما الآن تنها کاری که دارید درس هست ، شما میگید ایشون مشاور خوبیه که هیچ ، اگه بده هم هست که هیچ ، شما وکیل بقیه نیستید که بگید استفاده نکن ، یا استفاده بکن از فایل صوتی ایشون! در ضمن تا در مورد چیزی مطمئن نیستید الکی حرف نزنید ، اگه مسلمان نیستید ، لااقل انسان باشید ، 2 روز هست بحث بیهوده میکنید که چی؟! الآن تو این مدت درس میخوندید نتیجه اش بهتر بود! واقعا آدم خنده اش میگیره متن این تاپیک ها رو میخونه!

----------


## .Mohamad.

*با سلام و درود خدمت شما عزیزان

واقعا نمی دانم چرا بازار به این شکل شده که برای تبلیغ و یا تخریب باید همچین تایپیکی ایجاد بشه . 

خب وقتی که اقای افشار از بعضی مشاوران بدی گفتند کسی حرفی زد  ؟ خیر
وقتی من یک موسسه خوب را با لقب پشمکستان معرفی کردم ، کسی حرفی گفت ؟ خیر
وقتی آقای ع.س از نام جعلی برای سایتش استفاده کرد و خودش را خدای کنکور نامید ، کسی حرفی زد ؟ خیر
وقتی همه گوش ها را گرفته بودند و داد میزدند کاری به این چیزا نداشته باشید و این حرفا الکیه ، کسی گوش کرد ؟ خیر

حالا مشکلتان چیست ؟

فقط حرفم را خلاصه می گویم :

کسی که بدون اطلاع فقط برای دلگرم کردن دانش اموزان و افزایش شوق ان ها به دنبال کردن حرف های خودش ، فایل صوتی میذاره و حرف های انگیزشی میزنه ، فرقی با یک بازار یاب نداره . یعنی بهتره بره توی بازار ها و پاساژ ها کار کنه .

کنکور واقعیته . و جنگ واقعیت ها . 

ما باید با واقعیت ها کنار بیایم . 

واقعیت درس خواندنه
تمرکزه
هوشه
حواسه

شما با این تاپیک فقط وقت خودتان را هدر دادید و ذهنتان را مختوش کردید



یک نکته دیگه

مشاوری که 300 نفر دانش آموز داره ، مشاور نیست. یعنی دلسوز نیست.



*

----------


## Huot

> کی گفته مجانیه برنامه ریزیشون؟ دوست عزیز الان سر زدم پولیه، اس ام اس میده تا پول بریزیم به حسابش


سلام مجدد دوست عزیز ، مشاوره ی خصوصی مشخصاً پولیه ، ولی شما مشکلت چیه ؟ اگه برنامه ریزیه ، اگه نحوه خواندنه ، اگه منابعه ، اگه جمع بندیه ، اگه شخصی سازیه ، اگه انتخاب آزمونه ، اگه انرژی مثبت ، اگه ظهر آزمون خسته میشی ، اگه سردرگمی ، اگه ماه رمضون نمی دونی چطوری با روزه بخونی و...
واقعا دکتر یه اسطوره هست و همه ی اینها در سایتشون موجوده ، ولی خوب ممکنه سوالات خاصی برای بعضی ها باشه ، شاید یکی می خواد بدونه وضعیت الانش اینه آینده اش چطوریه ، خوب مشخصا دکتر نمی تونه یه سخنرانی بکنه بگه وضعیت شما اگه الان اینه بعدا اینطوری میشه اگه اینطوری بکنی ... 
و باید شخصی رسیدگی کنه ، اگه رایگان هم باشه کل 10میلیون دانش آموز ایران میان استفاده می کنند *(مفت باشه کوفت باشه)* و مشخصه که باید این جور مشاوره برای تک فرد پولی باشه ...

----------


## مملی تن ها

اقا یک سوال دارم از طرفدارای افشار واقعا چند نفرشون مشاوره تلفنی با ایشون داشتند تمام کسانی که ادعا میکنند مشاوره تلفنی دارند با ایشون مخالف ایشون هستند و یک سوال دیگه اگه اقای افشار راستگو هستند یه سندی بدن که نشون بده دکترای روانشناسی داره و عضو هیئت علمیه دانشگاه هست تا دهن مخالفینشون برای همیشه بسته شه اینو جدی میگم اگه کسی هست که ماهی 220 هزار تومن به ایشون داده و راضی هست بیاد اینجا بگه من خودم افراد زیادی رو تو انجمن دیدم که پول دادن و ناراضی اند

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 500





خوب دوستان چقدر برام جالبه که انقدر راحت میاید برای خودتون توهم دشمن و  پاپوش و کودتا و ... میزنید بعد خیلی راحت خودتون رو هم محق میدونید شما  این همه تهمت و افترا به من زدید از دی وی دی فروش و موسسه دار و ... فقط  به خاطر اینکه اومدم گفتم بابا کسی که ادعا میکنه مدرک دکترای مشاوره و عضو  هیئت علمی دانشگاه و مشاوره رتبه برتره چرا مثل روح داره کار میکنه نه  آدرسی نه عکسی نه کتابی نه مصاحبه ای ولی جالب اینجاست که مثل اینکه هر  چقدر دروغگوی بزرگتری باشید طرفداران بیشتری پیدا میکنید . ایشون با نامه  پر از ناله و ترحم برانگیزشون دوباره ثابت کردن که هیچ مدرکی برای اثبات  حقانیت حرفاشون ندارن و تنها هدف من هم این بود که یه روشنگری باشه برای  اونایی که پولشونو از تو جوب نیاوردن که بدن به دست افرادی که با جلب ترحم و  دروغ و  تزویر آیندشون رو تباه کنن بعد با وقاحت بقیه رو به خدا میسپرن  باشه آقای افشار خدا بین من و شما قاضی حتما شما هم مطمئنی که با تظاهر  کردن به چیزی که نیستی  اونم برای کسب درآمد باعث نابودی آینده خیلیا نشدی   بستن دوباره تاپیک و عدم ارائه مدرک که واقعا چیزی نبود که انقدر ازش در  میرید .شما که تو تمام فایل هاتون تمام مشاور ها و موسسات و هر کی به غیر  از خودتون رو به نحوی زیر سوال بردید و خودتون رو مریم مقدس نشون دادید که  به دتبال عدالت اجتماعی و فرصت برابر هستید که نتیجه این فرصت برابر برای  شما مشاوره های 20 دقیقه ای 200 هزار تومانی بوده که البته به گفته خودتون  رایگان !!!کاملا همه چیز رو روشن کرد حالا که همه چیز روشن شده حداقل من  دیگه خیالم راحته که اگه کسی با شما مشاوره بر میداره کاملا با دید باز بر  میداره  اگر این موضوع برای من نفع مادی داشت مطمئن باش از راه قانونی وارد  میشدم و اونوقت میدیدید که ادعای به غیر چه مجازاتی در قانون داره اما  عادل ترین قاضی همونیه که شما در نامت اونرو وسیله ای برای ادامه مظلوم  نمایی هات قرار دادی حالا دیگه دربست این فروم در اختیارت .یه روزی باید به  اندازه مثقالی خوبی و بدی جواب بدیم امیدوارم در اون روز هم موفق بشی چون  دیگه اونجا کسی از ویس نذاشتنه مثلا رایگانت  نمیترسه 


بهترین جواب بود.
همانطوری که خوب شروع کردین ,پایانش رو هم خوب تمام کردین , گرچه از اول هم نتیجه تاپیک مشخص بود.*

----------


## Huot

> با سلام
> دوستان اینقدر بحث میکنید به کجا میرسید؟ شما الآن تنها کاری که دارید درس هست ، شما میگید ایشون مشاور خوبیه که هیچ ، اگه بده هم هست که هیچ ، شما وکیل بقیه نیستید که بگید استفاده نکن ، یا استفاده بکن از فایل صوتی ایشون! در ضمن تا در مورد چیزی مطمئن نیستید الکی حرف نزنید ، اگه مسلمان نیستید ، لااقل انسان باشید ، 2 روز هست بحث بیهوده میکنید که چی؟! الآن تو این مدت درس میخوندید نتیجه اش بهتر بود! واقعا آدم خنده اش میگیره متن این تاپیک ها رو میخونه!


سلام ، ممنون که به فکر درس ماییی 3> من خودم با برنامه می رم جلو و همیشه ساعت 21-22 چون خونمون اخبار می بینییم منم درس نمی خونم اخبار میبینم که استراحتم بشه و تغذیه روحی
به هرحال اگه مردم همین سیاست رو نسبت به همه مسائل بگیرن ، واقعا ایران نابود میشه ، همه چی نابود میشه ، البته الان یه مقدار اینطوری شده ، مطمئن باشید اگه اینجا یه شخصیتی که واقعا برای بچه ها تلاش می کنه خراب بشه فردا شما هم خراب میشی 

زمان امام حسین هم همینطوری شد که امام تنها شد ، ولی ما اهل کوفه نیستیم ، حق تنها بماند ...

----------


## .Mohamad.

> زمان امام حسین هم همینطوری شد که امام تنها شد ، ولی ما اهل کوفه نیستیم ، حق تنها بماند ...



مقایسه دکتر افشار به عنوان یک دلال با امام حسین !!!! 


آیا کد تخفیف به شما دادن که اینقدر سنگ ایشون رو در این حد به سینه میزنی ؟؟

یا واقعا بیکاری ؟
یا میخوای بقیه رو از درس بندازی ؟



مدیران ، تاپیک رو ببندید :Yahoo (22):

----------


## artim

بهتر بود جای قهر و پیغام دادن با اثبات کوچیک همه چی رو حل میکردن

----------


## Huot

> *با سلام و درود خدمت شما عزیزان
> 
> واقعا نمی دانم چرا بازار به این شکل شده که برای تبلیغ و یا تخریب باید همچین تایپیکی ایجاد بشه . 
> 
> خب وقتی که اقای افشار از بعضی مشاوران بدی گفتند کسی حرفی زد  ؟ خیر
> وقتی من یک موسسه خوب را با لقب پشمکستان معرفی کردم ، کسی حرفی گفت ؟ خیر
> وقتی آقای ع.س از نام جعلی برای سایتش استفاده کرد و خودش را خدای کنکور نامید ، کسی حرفی زد ؟ خیر
> وقتی همه گوش ها را گرفته بودند و داد میزدند کاری به این چیزا نداشته باشید و این حرفا الکیه ، کسی گوش کرد ؟ خیر
> 
> ...


سلام ممنون از شرکتتون ، من دیگه دارم میرم و امیدوارم تمامی کسانی که با تخریب های علیه دکتر ذهنیتشون مختوش شده بود متوجه واقعیت امر بشن
بخش های اول نوشته های شما که نظرشخصی بود ولی بخش آخر ، من از تعداد دانش آموزان دکتر خبر ندارم ولی بیشتر از چند ده هزار نفر از فایل های ایشون استفاده می کنند ، وقتی 1ساعت فایل سرکلاس ضبط شده و شما گوش میدی ، شما هم شاگرد ایشون محسوب میشی

امروز دکتر افشار می خواست تخریب بشه ، فردا برن سراغ آلا که فیلم رایگان می زاره و استاداش ، من هم صرفا هدفم این بود که مانع از گسترش این حملات بیخود بشم که فقط برای تخریب افرادی هست که باعث شدن موسسات کنکور هیچ بشن ، همین آلا باعث شده خیلی ها سمت dvd نرن ... (فردا 100% یه سری هم میان آلا رو خراب کنن)

----------

